# 1GB Secure Digital Memory Cards for £17.99



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

And no I don't work for them

But they sent me this link and I'm sure somebody will be interested

http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=777_6&products_id=99101


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Isn't that Typical :roll: :roll: 

Just bought a 512mb one from them a couple of weeks ago for £15 and that was cheap then! They'll soon be giving them away

My Samsung camera only takes 512mb max but I got their cheap MP3 player which takes SD cards and is pretty good for £9.99

used them a lot in the past - generally good value 

Steve


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Yep, bargain, just going to order one now for my Tom Tom.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Be careful with large sd cards on sat navs

You'll need to check about tom tom but navman recommend no larger than a 512mb card or it can cause the device to crash apparently.

pete.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I used a 1gb SD card on my navman when abroad and had no problems.
I believe global positioning systems have them in their accessories for navman.
Ian


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

We also use a 1gig SD card no problems in our Navman

However we had an Viking XD 1GB card which on its first use lost us 700 photos. many were recovered using special software but we were still about 200 destroyed.

Our SD cards are either panasonic or the unbranded one that 7 day shop do.


Motorhomer


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm merely passing on information given to me from Navman just before I purchased my device re the recommended max size of sd cards. Perhaps the potential problems only occurs when the card is nearly full, I don't know, but just for info, I thought it might be worth pointing it out to any potential card purchasers :wink: .

pete.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm merely passing on information given to me from Navman just before I purchased my device re the recommended max size of sd cards. Perhaps the potential problems only occurs when the card is nearly full, I don't know, but just for info, I thought it might be worth pointing it out to any potential card purchasers :wink: .
> 
> pete.


Yes thankyou Peedee. Very thoughtful.

We had the same model as yours when on our trip last year. We now have the later updated model.

Motorhomer


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

peejay said:


> Be careful with large sd cards on sat navs
> 
> You'll need to check about tom tom but navman recommend no larger than a 512mb card or it can cause the device to crash apparently.
> 
> pete.


Motorhomer above meant you peejay not me! I think even 512 cards give problems least wise they do on Tom Tom on my Compaq. My 256 hardly ever stops working.

peedee


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi I have been using a scandisc 1gig sd card on my tomtom classic for 6 months, no probs. at all.

I have been told that some of the cheaper cards may cause probs.

Olley


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Yup, I heard that too and this may be my problem with the 512 disc.

peedee


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> Motorhomer above meant you peejay not me!


I suppose its quite easy sometimes to get peedee and peejay mixed up.
Just for the record though - i'm the handsome one  :wink:

pete


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

peedee said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful with large sd cards on sat navs
> ...


OOPS Apologies there. That was a senior moment I fear. Wrong name typed. Sorry

Motorhomer


----------



## 88841 (May 9, 2005)

I ordered 2 on mon past and was informed next day delivery, to date (frid) still no post. Is this a reputable company?. Has anyone else dealt with them before?.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pogo

Have dealt with 7 day shop on several occaisions without any problems
Have never had next day delivery, 4 - 5 days would appear to be the norm.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

I've had the same experience as Brisey

i,e. excellent


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

We have used them for over 2 years. Only had very very quick delivery once & that was last year ordered a couple of days before christmas & arrived before. However the norm is 4-7 days. Busy times a bit longer probably due to the post. One problem recently. I ordered goods in their pp. free time between christmas & New Year. One item did not arrive. Reported several times and the waiting for the post goal post kept moving . I eventually had to issue threats then hey presto credit card credited immediatly. Took more than 3 months though. They did say they resent the order but I dont think they did.



Motorhomer


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Have ordered lots of stuff from these guys, always turns up - not sure how long it takes as I only collect mail every few days or weeks from postal address - depending on where I am at the time.

I have never had to send anything back and nothing has ever gone missing.  

Can definitely recommend them.


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

*Reduced to £16.99 now!*

Reduced to £16.99 now!!! :lol:


----------

